# How many HO T5s for a 75gal?



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello:
I would like to know from you what normally we use for the 75 planted tanks. I will keep plants that needs high light (with red leaves) and mid light. I´m still studying the plants and have no set up in my mind with the names yet.

I like the HO T5 fixtures and also need to know the best type of bulbs to get. What color (10.000K, 6.700K, actinic)? How many (4 or 6)? What fixture? Are those fixtures with one reflector for all bulbs ok? Or do I really need to get the ones with individual reflectors? Where to get, any site with good deals?

Thanks in advance.
Echinodorus.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

A 48" 4x54W TEK Light T5Ho fixture may be fine. http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Sunlight_Supply/Tek_Light_Fixtures/

Many people like the Giesemann 6000K Midday and Aqua Flora bulbs in a 50/50 mix. http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Replacement_Bulbs/T5_Fluorescent/


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

the 4x54w will be great amount of light for that 75g. I am not sure if the tek fixtures let you stagger a light cycle but if they dont you should think about building your own t5ho system. 3x54w would be plenty, but for flexibility in the type of bulbs and the lighting cycle you want 4x54. It would give you the most lighting options.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Another 4x54w light that is popular for those of us on lower budget is the Catalina Solar T5.
It comes with two switches and your choice of bulbs.


----------



## Puddingtime (Dec 7, 2008)

Depends on how you would like to enjoy your tank.

The 4X54W system will be great if you like to weed, dose ferts, fiddle with pressurized CO2, worry about any fish dying in the night. Some people like too be busy with their hobbies. This is the rally race of the aquascape world. You can spin out of control after any corner. Your plants will look great if you can keep on top of it all.

If you prefer a more scenic tour in a family sedan through the hills then 2X54W will work just fine. The plants won't grow nearly as fast but nor will you have to fiddle so much. Yes you will be able to grow "high light" plants and they will look just as nice.

"Mo' light, mo' problems"


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes but with a four bulb/2 switch system he has the option of rally racing or touring.  Not to mention having the option to have a larger mix of bulb possibilitys to swap around and tinker with, noon time burst etc.

With the Catalina lights the 4 bulb system is only 45ish dollars more than the 2 bulb set up. I'd rather spend an extra 45 bucks to have those options available myself, even if I ended up only using one bank of 2 bulbs.


----------



## Puddingtime (Dec 7, 2008)

Exactly, some people like to fiddle 

Me, not so much.

I am also cheap lol!


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

jinx© said:


> Yes but with a four bulb/2 switch system he has the option of rally racing or touring.  Not to mention having the option to have a larger mix of bulb possibilitys to swap around and tinker with, noon time burst etc.
> 
> With the Catalina lights the 4 bulb system is only 45ish dollars more than the 2 bulb set up. I'd rather spend an extra 45 bucks to have those options available myself, even if I ended up only using one bank of 2 bulbs.


This is my point. 4 bulb fixture with switches is the way to go. On a smaller scale for example we will use my 10g. I have a 2x13w pc AHS set up over it and a 2x13w spiral compact fixture. The 2x13 spiral is on for 10 hours straight. Then for 4 hours in the middle of the cycle the 2x13w AHS comes on. I like this flexibility. I can adjust the midday burst. For instance in the last 3 weeks I have been studying for finals so I turned back the amount of time on the burst to only an hour so I dont have to keep up with the dosing or I can dose a little leaner.

Do it right the first time. Get the 4bulb fixture with switches for flexibility.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

I went the 2 bulb route and wish I would have gone with 4 for the extra options.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Left C said:


> A 48" 4x54W TEK Light T5Ho fixture may be fine. http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Sunlight_Supply/Tek_Light_Fixtures/
> 
> Many people like the Giesemann 6000K Midday and Aqua Flora bulbs in a 50/50 mix. http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Replacement_Bulbs/T5_Fluorescent/


I have this fixture and bulbs for my 75g, and you really can't get any better. It has two banks of lights so you can go from 2 bulbs to 4 bulbs at any time period you want. I use 2 bulbs for 1 hour; 4 bulbs for 5 hours; and then back to 2 bulbs for 2 more hours. Works well for me. I grow lots of "high light" plants with beautiful red coloring. The plants pearl like crazy with all 4 bulbs running.

If you're on a budget, then the Catalina fixture would be a good choice. Very similar to the TEK fixture, just not quite the same quality. But it is cheaper and has the same features so it's a good 2nd choice.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Last summer I bought two of the 2x54W Hagen GLO T5 HO fixtures for my 72 gal. See Puddingtime's post for perfect example of what I went through over the next two months except add "desparately try to stay on top of algae" to the list. I was getting a load of GSA on all the leaves near the surface (my hygros mostly) and BBA, while mostly under control, I was consistently squirting with H202 or Excel as it would crop up here and there. I found one of the same fixtures but in a 1x54W format and replaced one of the 2x54W with that (so now I have 3x54W). Perfect. Much less algae, and growth of the plants are now that I only really have to prune every two weeks instead of almost twice a week, and yet all my plants, high light/red plants and all, are still doing fine. And I am pressurized CO2 and EI dosing.

So perhaps get 4 if you really think you'll need it but I think you'll do just fine with 3 in my experience.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Puddingtime said:


> Depends on how you would like to enjoy your tank.
> 
> The 4X54W system will be great if you like to weed, dose ferts, fiddle with pressurized CO2, worry about any fish dying in the night. Some people like too be busy with their hobbies. This is the rally race of the aquascape world. You can spin out of control after any corner. Your plants will look great if you can keep on top of it all.
> 
> ...


Most high light plants can not grow without c02


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, thank you all for the response!

I know that as a "aquaplant" begginer I´ll have to be careful with the algae problems and so on. I want to study some books before I actually set up the system. By the way, any tips on serious books? 

I just bought the tank 2 days ago and still gotta make the money to buy the CO2 system, light, etc... I think that in the mean time I´ll search and learn more about the biology, bio-physics and bio-chemistry in a planted aquarium.

My goal now is to save time and know exactly what to buy and where, so I can spend more time later for that search. I thank you guys for the help. My time is very short and it is precious to me to get the info like this.

I´m planning to use CO2, yes.
Now I know that 4 bulbs are enough for my 75. 

Yeah, I´ll probably buy the 48" 4x54W TEK Light T5Ho. Thanks a lot for the link Left C! You are one more time helping me around.

I think the 6.000k midday would be good for me. How many degrees K are the Aqua Flora bulb you are talking about? Are they the pinkish ones? What about the 10.000K bulbs? Are they good for plants?

Pratically, by your experiences, what are the best combination for the planted tank (better for plants and at the same time to prevent with algae problems). Not talking about color taste. Please let me know the bands also and where to get´em if possible.

My personal opinion would be the 2X Giesemann 6000K Midday and 2X 10.000K.
What´s the best brand for the 10.000Ks?

If we are not supposed to use the 10.000K in a planted tank, I would probably buy the Aqua Flora to try.

I want to thank you all again for helping me. I´ll remember about the algae problems that 4 bulbs could give to me. I´ll do my best so that doesn´t happens.

Like jinx© said. I can aways cut down 2 bulbs if needed.

Keep posting...

Thanks a bunch!
Echinodorus.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 4 T5HO running. I like to use 2 for an 8 - 10 hour cycle. And have the other 2 on for a 4 - 5 hour burst in the middle. I leave some variance there (they are on timers) as I will adjust if I'm currently in an algae battle. (These do come up from time to time for varying reasons )


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Books...? This site is the best book you can buy IMO. Rather than buying a book, consider being a supporting member You will get more out of this site and others than you ever will out of a book. Books are nice, but none really grasp all the latest issues in planted tanks, like lighting, CO2, substrate, ferts, etc. Some do a nice job explaining the ecology and biology of planted aquaria though.

One book I like is by Diana Walstad....The Ecology of Planted Aquariums. It gets into some things not talked about on forums much. Like the title says...its more on the ecology and biology of tanks. It also talks about doing tanks Low-tech...thats the focus. 

As far as lighting, I have the 4x54 watt TEK and I love it. I run all 4 bulbs (2 middays and 2 Aquamedic 10k), but one of the Aquamedics is dead so its really only 3 bulbs. I would recommend 2 Middays and 2 Aqua Floras. I'm just about to order a Aqua Flora to replace my dead bulb. 

Once I have all four bulbs I may cut back on my photoperiod or do bursts...I'll see. 

I'm one who likes to fiddle with things and watch the plants growing in front of me

Speaking of tinkering...I just built a new CLEAR pvc reactor tonight...sweet to watch those bubbles inside!


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

im not sure if GE still makes starcoats but from what I remember many people on the forum really like the way the 6500's looked.


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Well... I still get friends telling me to buy a 6 bulbs fixture instead only 4. I would like to know your experiences with a 6 bulbs fixture on a 75gal. Could that be too much?
I´ll use CO2, yeah.
Anyone?
Please.


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

i dont have any specific experience with a 75 but i know from my 29 that more light wont ALWAYS hurt. but there is a point of too much. for example i had 4 24" HO t5s on my 29 gallon and everthing was fine. i sold one because i wanted a little extra cash. and all my "high" light plants still grow just fine with half the light. basically what im saying is if you go with 6 and keep everything in check you will have no problem but if things get just a little off. it could go bad in a hurry. also i have seen links (cant find them right now) that show plants will respond better to larger amounts of co2 then larger amounts of light. (as long as you are at the min. light requirement) also alot of people say on there 75 gallon with 4 bulb t5 lights they run only two of the bulbs for more time then all 4 anyway. 

if it means anything im going to run a 4 bulb fixture over my 75 once i get it all ready.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

4 is plenty!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't get a 6 bulb fixture. 6 is getting into reef-level lighting, i.e., too much for a planted tank. I've got the 4x54w Catalina on my 75g. It is plenty for any high light plant I care to grow. 

I do doubt what was suggested above, that 2x54w would be sufficient for some species of high light plants. It would be fine for a low tech, but not much else I don't think.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

im pretty much a plant noob with a high tech tank
but what i am doing now on my 75 is
of course co2 and daily ferts
i have 4x54 over my tank
2 10k and 2 65k
2 are on for 8 hrs 10k and 65k
the other 2 are on for 2 hrs a day as a noon burst
when the burst is on i get massive pearling

im sure if i up the noon burst slowly i would get greater pinks and reds
and probably have to trim more often

im growing all kinds of stems and algea is very very minimal
and at least a trimming once a week


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

4 is plenty, i use catalina solar 4x54 on a 55 and only use 2 bulbs. i would have much more light than i would want if used all 4.


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, everyone here is telling me to go 4 bulbs max! 

I have another 75 gal saltwater with small anemones running with 4 t5 bulbs and can see that the front and back glass don´t get the light as like the middle part does.
Will that be an issue with the planted tank? I´m planning to place plants on the back and front parts of the tank, like you guys are doing.

I can´t believe that nobody runs 6 bulbs for planted 75.
I knew in the past a 40gal planted tank with CO2 and 6 X 36" T5s in one of the pet shops here.
And my friend still say: to avoid algae problems that would be the best.
Maybe the reflection from the Tek Light fixture plays with it!
Thanks.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

if you want to spend more money on a fixture, pay more for electricity, pay more for bulb replacements, risk dealing with more and greater algae problems, less room for error, more trimming, then by all means get a 6 bulb fixture. 

I get great coverage with 4 bulbs. Having the fixture on legs is important. I think I would have shadowed areas as you say if I didn't have it on legs or suspended above tank.


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, I´m convinced!!! 4 bulbs!

I´ll get the Tek Light. The fixture my friend has is not like that!
I´m going to get the cables and hang that from ceiling. Do you think that the legs would be better? How far from water surface normally it should be for the plants when from ceiling?
Anyone with nice pics of that type of fixture?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

4x54w T5-HO TEK is an excellent choice.

Oh, and the same choice I made. :hihi: Never regretted it.

I have mine inside a cabinet so there's no hanging it for me. I think hanging it or using legs is pretty much a personal choice. Which do you like better? Do you have any kids or cats or anything that might cause problems either way?

For me, I have an indoor cat and prefer the look of using a canopy so my decision was simple. Just think of what you like best and go for it.


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah I´ll probably hang the fixture.
I would like to thank you all again for the great help.
Echinodorus.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

With the tek I believe you can adjust the direction that the reflectors face. Atleast with my tek retrofit that is the case since the reflectors clip on directly to the bulb. I am not sure if the reflectors are attached to the fixture


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Ryzilla said:


> With the tek I believe you can adjust the direction that the reflectors face. Atleast with my tek retrofit that is the case since the reflectors clip on directly to the bulb. I am not sure if the reflectors are attached to the fixture


What? That´s really nice!


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

Complexity said:


> 4x54w T5-HO TEK is an excellent choice.
> 
> Oh, and the same choice I made. :hihi: Never regretted it.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

T5's are nice because they pffer good light spread, good color, and high efficiency. 4 is okay for high light siutations, even the most demanding plant possible etc. 2 works nice also and you can do most any scpe you wish, with 4x 54, you can do either and use 1/2 the light for the day and the back 1/2 later, or have a high noon effect for a few hours.

Also, as things fill in and grow, you can get away with more light, at the start, you likely just do not need that much. Once the system is doing well, you have good CO2 etc, then you can crank it, but...............

Most want the plants filled in and then leave it, not having to trim etc. So stick with reducing the light appraoch.

For all the babbling that goes on about CO2 and nutients, limiting light is rarely discussed but makes the most sense if you buy into the "Less is More" horticulture method.

But then you likely will not dose inorganic ferts and CO2 either if that is _really_ the motivation:redface:

If you split the banks of light, you still get different angles of lighting, and they are still intense in that region, but not for the entire day cycle. This will lead to thick full growth with less wattage used.

And for the record, there's no plant that you cannot grow well with this amount of light on a 75 Gallon tank. 

Aquatic plants are fairly low light plants, even 2-3% of sunlight is plenty for 95% of the plants. That's pretty cotton picking low. Your fixture will put out about 5-10% relative to the above. There's the other undisputed 100% of aquatic plants.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

I need to learn about the ferts! 
When should we begin to add them? 
What types (liquid or pellets for the soil)?
Are there any good articles about ferts (basics) out there?

Thanks a lot for the tips plantbrain. I´m convinced already that 4 bulbs with the Tek Light fixture will do the job. 

Still not fully understanding the CO2 - ferts - lighting relationship, but I´ll get there.
Would love some simple articles on that.

Echinodorus.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I use 2x54 T5HO on a 75 and successfully grow what are considered high light plants such as L cuba and P stellata. I tried 4x54 and tired of trimming twice a week to try to maintain a scape.


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Jeff5614: 

What fixture do you have? 
Individual reflectors? 
How high from water surface? 
What type of bulbs?

What is a "Fluval pimp"?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a 48 inch Hagen Glo fixture which does not have individual reflectors. It sits on the tank rim and I'm using a 54 watt Midday and a 54 watt Aquaflora.

A fluval pimp is a prestigious member of a very select society that enjoys the many nuances and intricacies of the Hagen Fluval canister filter. Les, are you around? lol Actually it was a thread someone started in the same vein as the eheim and filstar pimp threads. All just good fun.


----------



## Echinodorus (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, ok, so with the reflector it would be actually a plus in regards to plant growth, I guess. I really have to start playing with the new tank to know what´s going to happen. 

Still gotta make money to buy the rest of the stuff. I´ll make it!

Ok, now I understand about the filter pimp club.

I really appreciate all the help from you guys!

If anyone want to post pics of the set up showing the light fixtures will be very welcome here.

Thanks a lot for the reply!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This is my 90gal low tech, 108 watts from the Solar T5HO linked earlier, for 8 hrs/day:


----------

